# My 72 Lemans cloned GTO



## richmiller1 (Jun 20, 2014)

Hi all I am new here and hope I can be of some help and get help. I have been working on my Lemans for about six years now and it is finally reaching the point of paint. I still have to block it first, but we just moved into a new house here in Weeki Wachee Florida and I now have a separate workshop for automotive work. Just installed a new 9000 lb lift, and the electrical for the building. Been very busy setting up new place and catching up on other projects and soon it will be time to get back to work on my clone. I am not going for a show car. But I do want it to look very nice when done and be a daily driver for shows and meets.

Over the years I have learned a lot from places like this and youtube videos and taught myself how to weld, do body work, and tips and tricks. This will be my second restoration. My first was a 69 nova. Did not really need body work on that. But the Lemans needed it real bad.



Rich


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome! And congrats :thumbsup:

I'm a big fan of doing all your own work.

Bear


----------



## Diode Dynamics (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to the forum!

Nice work!

Happy to have you on here

Nick C.


----------

